# Suggest something different for a Dougie



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

I was lucky enough to score a brand new in the box Talking Fir Tree off EBay and want to save it for something really kewl, even if it takes lots of money and time. This is the one that has the built-in audio input. Trouble is, I just can't think of anything kewl that hasnt been done already. I liked the Dougie Tombstone, but not really interested in doing the skull thing. Anybody out there who can suggest an idea that had been in the back of their mind waiting for the acquistion of a Dougie? Thanks.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

How about staying in the plant world and making an "Audrey"?

"FEEEEEED ME!!!"


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Or a talking tree? Or a talking wall?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

In keeping with the spirit of halloween how about a talking coffin lid.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

What about incorporating it to be flush on the ground, It's already camo'd out?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Talking Pumpkin?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm with DT. Maybe even a singing pumpkin. I always enjoy those.


----------



## indamudd (Aug 10, 2006)

How about this http://anatomical.com/pop_largerview.asp?pn=CHD2L&pnm=Baxter Big Dog Skeleton I have one of these but only problem is the skull is small and I have not got to that project yet. I am ashamed to say that I have not even finished Scare FX's witch yet FROM last year. But I will and will post pic's.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How about a talking Christmas tree? Oh wait....


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

How about?
Scarecrow (ok its still a glorified talking pumpkin )
Dragon
Pirate
swamp creature
Witches spell book (Hocus Pocus or Army of Darkness type)

What ever you decide keep it extremely lightweight to aviod buring out the servos


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. Especially like the pumpkin idea. I can buy several of the large foam ones for just a few bucks and risk screwing up a couple before I get it right. Scarecrow is also good idea. Thanks a lot. 

Anybody have any idea how long those Dougies can last with some care?


----------

